# Stihl FS 550



## Sepultra23 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all. It's been quite a while since I've posted but I picked up this clean and complete Stihl FS 550 last weekend for a song. She came with 2 circular saw blades, a 3 sided grass blade, a 4 stringed auto cut head, the saw blade limit stop and the grass deflector. After a couple hours of cleaning, greasing replacing the 3 dollar primer bulb, she screams like a banshee. That said, I'm looking for a couple things. First and foremost, can anyone provide me with the service and parts manuals for this unit? Secondly, I've scoured the net for info on what parts I need to run Stihls 3 sided grass blade with no luck. Can anyone provide me with the part numbers? There appears to be very little info on this unit online so any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sawfun (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice machine, smooth and comfortable, and will not slow down in a cut, even under a heavy load. That said, they burn a ton of fuel. I was still able to get parts for mine a couple of years ago through a competent Stihl dealer. Find a good dealer and you should be able to get what your looking for.


----------

